# GREAT NEWS - Kansas City Updates Smoking Ban



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent news for Kansas City and cigar smokers everywhere - - - 

The Kansas City (Missouri) City Council voted 11 to 1 to modify the very restrictive smoking ban. Smoking will now be allowed in tobacco shops (which had not been exempted in the ban that went into effect earlier this summer).

This had really affected Outlaw Cigar, as many of you probably heard on DogWatch Cigar Radio last week and previously on Cigar Alliance.

This is good news that common sense prevails over zealous lawmakers.

Congratulations to Outlaw Cigar (especially owner Kendall Culbertson) for getting this exemption passed.


----------



## mark in kc (Dec 13, 2007)

I actually was channel flipping and saw some of the testimony on the tv. The council said 80% of the store's business has to be tobacco. Also, they added that no one under 18 would be allowed in the store. 

Either way, good to know we can enjoy a smoke inside a B&M now. 

Could you imagine having to smoke outside the Outlaw tent in December?


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

They have modified the smoking ban here also.Great news for KC


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great news, congrats


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

mark in kc said:


> I actually was channel flipping and saw some of the testimony on the tv. The council said 80% of the store's business has to be tobacco. Also, they added that no one under 18 would be allowed in the store.
> 
> Either way, good to know we can enjoy a smoke inside a B&M now.
> 
> Could you imagine having to smoke outside the Outlaw tent in December?


Kendall gets those giant propane patio heaters ( =


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

Good news for us here in KC...hope this streak of common sense carries on to other locations.


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Good news, I wish they would do that here.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

WarHorse said:


> Good news for us here in KC...hope this streak of common sense carries on to other locations.


I agree withTed. It seems like such a simple answer.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

We Eastern District of Missouri people have always had more sense than you Kansas people... next trip to KC will be smokier though!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

thats some awesome news, about time something goes our way for a change


----------



## mark in kc (Dec 13, 2007)

Just saw a politician on tv bragging about how he voted for SCHIP. It made me wanna vomit. Really hope this doesn't pass next year.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

mark in kc said:


> Just saw a politician on tv bragging about how he voted for SCHIP. It made me wanna vomit. Really hope this doesn't pass next year.


Yeah - I saw that yesterday, too. He's my district congressman. He's a pretty solid incumbant in a party known to not be worried about taxes. I'm sure he'll vote for SCHIP again.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

A win for the good guys!


----------



## BigJim-cl (Sep 5, 2008)

That's fantastic... hope the fallback to common sense continues and we overturn more of the "overzealous" encroachment on our freedoms.


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

AWESOME!

*Let's keep it going!*


----------

